# Need help identifying tricycle



## bikermomma36 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello everyone
This is my first post here and I could sure use some help with any info at all on this cool trike.
I'm also trying to locate a hard rubber front tire,pedals and grips if anyone has some for sale or knows where I can locate these items.
thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 6, 2013)

*Pictures?*

Welcome to The CABE. We're going to need to see some pictures to be of much help on the ID.


----------



## bikermomma36 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Ooops*



decotriumph said:


> Welcome to The CABE. We're going to need to see some pictures to be of much help on the ID.



Thanks,I totally forgot the pictures but just added them.I couldn't figure out how to rotate picture.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 6, 2013)

Your tricycle is a Murray, probably somewhere in the 1950s. The MO in front of the head tube stands for Murray Ohio. Those letters should be stamped on the rear hub caps as well. You could post in the wanted forum here on the CABE or check ebay for NOS replacement semi-pneumatic tires. Looks like the front is a 12x1.75 size.

Dave


----------

